# Inquiring info on the competition at Singapore



## mazei (Dec 3, 2008)

May I have more info on it? All I know is that it's being held on the 28th of February to 1st of March. I'm not even sure whether it's an open competition. I'm Malaysian so I'm praying that it is an open.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 3, 2008)

Not many people know the details yet.

I might tell you about the competition when it comes.


----------



## mazei (Dec 3, 2008)

It's okay, I got some info already.


----------



## anders (Dec 4, 2008)

mazei - did you get my e-mail?

/Anders


----------



## mazei (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes I have. But I don't think I would do a competition at that time. It would seem tiring to have 2 competitions in a week.


----------



## anders (Dec 5, 2008)

It's your choice. I'm only providing you with the opportunity. However, I do not find two competitions within a week tiring; only inspiring. In Europe we have had four competititons the very same weekend!

/Anders


----------

